# Visa processing times



## dbx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I sent off my application for permanent residence (skilled worker) today, and I was wondering how long it took others to get theirs?

I was hoping to get it within about 4 months. Possible?

Thanks.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

From where you have applied? visit cic.gc.ca for complete listing of countries and the expected immigration time.

Thanks.


----------



## dbx (Oct 22, 2008)

I've seen the expected processing times on the site, I was just hoping to get some more favourable times from those who have already done it.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

I applied my immigration in Sep 06, and from Pakistan it will take 60 months average time in getting the final immigration papers. I know people around who got their immigration in 7 years or more. 

You cannot push you case even with the help of any lawyer. Yes if you find a good lawyer in Canada who can apply your immigration on your behalf then it can save you time. My lawyer in Canada confess that cases submitted by him can get immigration within one year, but his charges are more than 3000 US$ 

-Kamran


----------

